# jacob sheep breeders out there?



## bettybohemian (Jan 30, 2011)

I am interested in caring for these Beautiful Animals.  I don't want to start a herd until later in the year but. Wanted to talk to people regarding care,maintenance,  and good breeders/ranchers to purchase from. I'm in the arid south west and was told that Jacob sheep.would be good in my climate. Thoughts??YourLinkGoesHere


----------



## jbourget (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a large flock, contact me via email 

Josh
www.fiercehornfarm.com
fiercehornfarm@yahoo.com


----------



## newriverguy (Aug 26, 2011)

Jacob sheep are quite wonderful.
Most casual visitors to my place think that they are goats.
I keep both Jacobs & Navajo Churro Heritage breeds.
The Jacob is a bit more fussy about what it eats than the Churro.
Good Jacobs are fairly small sheep, smaller than the churros.
Some are actually very small like baby dolls.
My Jacobs out produce my churros in lambs per ewe.

My best ewe Perlina was still producing and raising nice twins at 12 years old.
If small manageable sheep are your thing, Jacobs would work.
Stephen
Arizona


----------

